# Please help me with a name!



## KristinaM (Oct 29, 2009)

Here's my darling little girl who chose me to adopt her! I met several baby kittens at the shelter and spent time with each - this one loved me from the first minute, just snuggled under my chin with the loudest purr ever. 

She has been home for 4 days and I have made no progress with a name for her. 

Any suggestions?


KristinaM


----------



## camskyw (Jan 10, 2012)

She is adorable - sorry not good with names!!!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

It is okay to wait for a name. I usually wait a week or so, to see what her personality is like. The only exception was with my Winston. It took me and my son about five minutes. He is definitely a Winston. Your little one is adorable! You will give her a great name, just keep watching her actions and behavior.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Oreo!


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

How about a classic like... Stella (goes into my Brando impersonation) "Stella... STELLAAAAH..." 
I actually like the name too. It's just a suggestion.

What kind of name are you looking for? Serious? Human name? movie character? Mythological? etc?


----------



## ZeroTransPat (May 9, 2012)

Name her Truffles!
We named my tuxedo male "Truffles" and haven't looked back.

But incase you don't like that name, here are a few suggestions : 

Noodles
Moo
Cookie
Biscuit
Pixel

Let me know if you like any.


----------



## KristinaM (Oct 29, 2009)

The problem I am having is that I like so many names! And can't settle on one. I'm attaching so much to this, for some reason. My other pets were named rather quickly. 

I generally give a pet a name and then proceed to give them many nicknames - for instance, my siamese is William and his nicknames are Willim, Whammy and Whamburger.

My dog Teddy is Bear, Fairby and Mon-mon. 

Duffy my golden is Muffin, Mugwumps and Nubbits.

Isn't that ridiculous? But they all answer to all of their names, lol!

I'm kind of leaning toward Minnie Mouse for the kitten, but also love Sadie and Aggie (Agate), and Libby. 

Stella is cute, too and kind of fits her.

KristinaM


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Lulu
Spot
Cleo
Button
Marie


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Aw, Libby. I just met an adorable little tuxedo girl at another shelter named Libby. She would follow me around the room, always deferring to let other cats play with me, but never getting more than 3 feet away from me and just look at me.


----------



## Leah00 (Aug 26, 2010)

The first thing that came to my mind when I saw her picture just now was "Smidge". I don't know why.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Leah00 said:


> The first thing that came to my mind when I saw her picture just now was "Smidge". I don't know why.


I like Smudge. Looks like she has a smudge of black on her nose!!
I am partial to people names. Our first cat, Annie looks like her; she was lover, too, so Annie would get a top name spot for your little one.

View attachment 30090


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I tend to disagree with the "wait a while and see what name she grows into." I've named both of my cats before we got them home, and the opposite happens -- you get used to the cat while you get used to the name, and pretty soon it seems perfect.

I've always thought I would name a girl cat Caribou. Other than that, how about:

Lindy
Rosie
Poppy
Posey


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Took me a month to name Munch... lol naming them isn't easy!


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

Smudge or Tuxie


----------



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)

Stella was one of my foster cats names, my boyfriend chose the name, she was feral, and I love the name. 

Funny thing is... I was ALSO going to mention Sadie! I like that as well for her!

Or.. Pixie. <3


Also can you post some more adorable photos of her? she is beautiful!


----------



## annegirl (Oct 16, 2012)

I thought Smudge too because or her nose. For some reason Heather also came to mind.


----------



## atm53 (Feb 2, 2013)

My Desmond has a lot of silly names, too. He was originally Sammy, when I adopted him, and it took me several days to settle on Desmond. At first I thought Rocky, b/c he has a tail like a raccoon, but I never really liked that song. But I do like "Life Goes On", and so he became Desmond. Sometimes Desmond Roi (Roi means King, in Irish), Desmond Moo Who (because he moos occasionally), and frequently Desmonster Puddyguy.


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

Trixie!


----------

